# إجراء أول عملية زرع وجه في الولايات المتحدة



## جيلان (18 ديسمبر 2008)

إجراء أول عملية زرع وجه في الولايات المتحدة
​








ارتياح بعد إجراء أول عملية من نوعها في الولايات المتحدة​ 


أجريت في مدينة كليفلاند بولاية أوهايو بنجاح أول عملية زرع وجه شبه كامل في الولايات المتحدة. 
وقامت الدكتورة ماريا سيميونوف باستبدال نحو 80% من وجه امرأة بوجه متبرعة متوفاة. 
ولم يتم الكشف عن اسم أو عمر المريضة. 
والعملية التي اجريت في كليفلاند هي الرابعة من نوعها في العالم، وسبقتها عمليتا زرع وجه في فرنسا وأخرى في الصين. 
وكانت الفرنسية إيزابيل دينوار أول مريضة تخضع لعملية زرع وجه، وذلك في عام 2005، حين كانت في الثامنة والثلاثين من عمرها. 
وأصيبت دينوار بجروح شديدة في وجهها بعد مهاجمة كلبها لها. 





*المصدر : BBCArabic*
*تاريخ النشر :  الثلاثاء 16 ديسمبر 2008 22:09 GMT*​


----------



## fouad78 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلا بيكي يا جيلان الك وحشة
أنا فرحت كتير كتير كتير لما شفت اسمك
شكرا الك اختي على الموضوع الرائع
 باقي الدماغ بس مغيروش
شكرا للموضوع المميز كالعادة الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2008)

خليلنا واحد ريزيرف يعني على جنب
لبعد خمسين ستين سنة
ههههههههههههههههه
شكراااا جيلان
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جديده دى بقوا يزرعوا وجه كامل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا جى جى نورتى بعد غيبه يا عسل*​


----------



## العجايبي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*مية مية لو  الواحد اتخنق من وش مراته يعملها عمليه فى وشها 

شكراا ياجيلان على الموضوع وعلى الافادة*


----------



## vetaa (19 ديسمبر 2008)

اهو فكره جديده برضه ميرسى يا جى جى خليتى عندى امل ههههههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شي حلو وتطور جمييييل وناس كتير مشوهة هتستفيد 
ميرسي عالخبرررررر


----------



## جيلان (21 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> أهلا بيكي يا جيلان الك وحشة
> أنا فرحت كتير كتير كتير لما شفت اسمك
> شكرا الك اختي على الموضوع الرائع
> باقي الدماغ بس مغيروش
> شكرا للموضوع المميز كالعادة الرب يباركك​



*ميرسى يا فؤاد على الترحيب الحلو ده بجد بجد كلك زوق
ههههههههه ايون فاضل الدماغ بكرة نلاقى عملية نقل جسم
نورت بمرورك اخى :smil16: *


----------



## جيلان (21 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> خليلنا واحد ريزيرف يعني على جنب
> لبعد خمسين ستين سنة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> شكراااا جيلان
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
انت تؤمر 
بس يا لهوى مين يعيش كل دول
العمر كله ليك يا عم وحضر واااااحد وجه وصلحوووه لكليم باشا*


----------



## جيلان (21 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *لا جديده دى بقوا يزرعوا وجه كامل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى يا جى جى نورتى بعد غيبه يا عسل*​


 
*ميرسى يا قمر القسم منور بصحابه *


----------



## جيلان (21 ديسمبر 2008)

العجايبي قال:


> *مية مية لو  الواحد اتخنق من وش مراته يعملها عمليه فى وشها
> 
> شكراا ياجيلان على الموضوع وعلى الافادة*



*ههههههههههههههههههه
على اساس انه وش جزمة يعنى :11azy:

طيب لما نشوف شكل الرجالة هيتقطعوا فى الموضوع ده 30:
شكرا يا عجايبى منور بمرورك*


----------



## جيلان (21 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> اهو فكره جديده برضه ميرسى يا جى جى خليتى عندى امل ههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه
اى خودمة
ابقى افتكرينا بصورة بس :hlp:*


----------



## جيلان (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> شي حلو وتطور جمييييل وناس كتير مشوهة هتستفيد
> ميرسي عالخبرررررر



*اكيد هينفع كتير
ميرسى حبيبتى لتشجيعك*


----------

